# Road Kill...........



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Most of ya'll saw what I picked up off the road after the proper authorities allowed me to last Friday night. Well, what you saw was in the rough. Here is the diamond in the rough. Made me a good mess of fajitas with it tonight.

Remember, if someone runs over Rosco 5 minutes before you arrive. Beg, if you have to. Just do your best to take him home with you. He'll make some good eating.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That's making me hungry all over again!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

be very careful taking american alligator to your house..or having in your possession..even if given to you by the game warden...it is very illegal to own or possess any part of them if wild caught (or killed)..I will locate the info later but unless strictly farmed for meat or hides and purchased legally american alligators are strictly protected...thats why there is a 10 day hunting season with limited tags per county..although what you have there is very good to eat and should be well worth the efforts of trying to skin and clean one of those guys...btw how big was it..looks to be around 8-10 ft ..hopefully thats not all the meat you got from it..anyways...im not by any means trying to be a jr.gamewarden..just passing on info and trying to keep everyone out of trouble..

brian


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Good lookin gator there, I usually prefer one a bit smaller for ease of handling, plus I'd rather eat it fresh like you are doin there. Good fried, sauce piquante, heck lots of ways hehe.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There is'nt any sovenoirs laying around this place rebel angler. Yes, there was a bunch more meat that I just didn't post pics of. No need to post the laws of possesion of the american alligator, or parts there of. I have the proper paper work on him. Thanks anyway though.

My intent was just to harvest the meat from this specimen, so it wasn't allowed to rot on the side of the road. That is what I did. The hide and head and feet are buried, and my butt is covered.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Was there anything left of your knives when you got through cleaning that monster? Glad you didn't let that fine animal go to waste. Good job.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That looks great! Fine flesh for fajitas for sure, did you marinade it before grilling? If so what did you use? Again, that looks like fine eating, and good job on making hay while the sun was shining on you.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Was there anything left of your knives when you got through cleaning that monster? Glad you didn't let that fine animal go to waste. Good job.


Done right, it only requires a very small pocket knife to skin one out. I've watched a pro do it and was shocked by how easy he made it look.

Gator meat is great!


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Great eating. Taste like chicken, then again everything tastes like chicken.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

U Know What everything taste like ? 



U guessed it CHICKEN


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

he gave me some of the meat and it made some real good gator/pork breakfast sausage. thanks again gator gar
he needs to show you some of his Mongolian gator dish


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*gator hunting*

*Take a look @ page #66 & #96 n your 2007 -2008 Teas Parks and whildlife Outdoor Annual Hunting and Fishing Regulations booklet. Open season April1- June30*


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Damnnnnnnnmmmmnnn..If ya aquire another..hollar..I'll ummmm work ya a deal on the hide..


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*gator*

hey gator you hunt them things? with a bow?, i would be by those things as i am a no shoulder out here.

what does that taste like? sure does look good after you get the hide off it, like these eastern diamond backs we have out here( taste good)

becareful after them lizards those suckers will bite you


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

yes i know what taste like everything lol just depends on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*tase like what?*

yes i know what taste like everything lol just depends on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

game warden left stricked orders to bury hind no selling


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*JUST CURIOUS*

Why would he not let you keep the hide or head? I would have loved to have some of that hide and make some knife sheaths out of it. what was his reasoning to bury it? I mean i would have wanted it. I know their protected and all, but he said you could have it. Please don't read between any lines here, no Jr. Warden here, I just am truly curious as to why bury the carcas.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

how do you skin them things? im assuming most of the meat comes from the tail?


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*chicken*

now that depends on what you are eatin lol


----------

